# has anyone had bad side effects from BC?



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

When I was in college back in early 2002, I had severe cramps and my doctor put me on Depo-Provera to try to get rid of them. I couldn't go on the pill becuase of the medicine I take for epilepsy, so that was my only option at the time.
But, I got a rare side effect from that BC shot. I noticed that 6 months after I started getting the shots, I started leaking white stuff from my breasts. Panicked, I went back to the doctor only to discover that I was producing breastmilk! I had never been pregnant nor had sex before, so even the doctor was shocked to see this. Because I kept getting breast infections and pain all the time, I started using a breast pump once or twice a day to relieve the pressure. Eventually, in 2004, I stoped getting Depo-Provera. I was panicked that my severe cramps would come back, but later discovered the cramps were caused by using disposable pads and tampons. So, as soon as I switched to cloth pads and the Diva Cup, my cramps never came back in full force.

I was wondering if anyone else has got a rare side effect from hormonal birth control?

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 years and Angela, 2 years)



































:







:


----------



## Kimmiepie (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, how awful!









I have had a bunch of side effects from the Ortho Evra patch.
It caused me to be angry, crying all the time, very dizzy, having weird shock like sensations, big clots, irregular periods, clammy and cold trading with hot flashes, headaches and a bunch of other weird things I can't think of at this point. I don't think I've ever gone back to normal and I was only on it for 2 months 3 years ago.

I hate birth control.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Yup, migraines and vertigo, as well as severe mood swings and low libido. Totally sucked. And it messed up my cycles for nearly a year after stopping. I'll never take birth control pills again!


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

I was on the patch for 2 months, I experienced crazy mood swings, night terrors, lost my sex drive and gained about 8 lbs in that time. Everything including the steady weight gain stopped about a week after I came off of it.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I had a lot of bad side effects. Depression, mood swings, break through bleeding, bloating, loss of sex drive, painful skin, and very painful breasts.

I also developed galactorrhea, which is having milky discharge from your breasts when you shouldn't be lactating. I'm not sure if that was related to the birth control, but I've been off the pill for quite a while now and it still persists though it is really, really reduced now that I'm not on any medications. I had a battery of tests to check for things like elevated prolactin levels which might indicate a brain tumor, all the tests came back fine. Oddly enough, when it first started happening I was taking the anticonvulsant depakote, is that what you were taking? The doctor didn't seem to think there was a connection with that, but I'd be interested if it was some sort of anecdotal interaction between the hormones and the meds


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

I had an extreme allergic reaction from my combination pill (I can't remember the name of it now...it's been like 10 yrs) and my Dr. switched me to a low dose progesterone only pill (Ortho-Evra?? or was that the combination one....errrrrrrrrr)thinking that it was the estrogen

Was rushed to ER due to allergic reaction/anaphalactic reaction (throat closing, etc) severe rash and suspected blood clot in leg....

Needless to say, I have been instructed to never take synthetic hormones of any type (BC included) again....

Weird, eh?


----------



## EasternShore (Jan 13, 2007)

I was on Mircette for a few months and from the time I started to the time I switched, I had continuous canker sores in my mouth -- I had NEVER had one before in my life. I didn't even know what they were at first! As soon as I switched to another pill, they stopped all together. The doctor told me that the canker sores were most likely a sign that my immune system was not up to par for those few months.







:

The last straw for me was when my hair started to shed much more than normal (I forget what brand of bcp it was, this was a few years ago). I got really freaked out seeing strands of long hair everywhere and I decided to quit the pill right then and there.







:

After going off the pill, my libido has also increased and I genuinely feel better all around!


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
I had a lot of bad side effects. Depression, mood swings, break through bleeding, bloating, loss of sex drive, painful skin, and very painful breasts.

I also developed galactorrhea, which is having milky discharge from your breasts when you shouldn't be lactating. I'm not sure if that was related to the birth control, but I've been off the pill for quite a while now and it still persists though it is really, really reduced now that I'm not on any medications. I had a battery of tests to check for things like elevated prolactin levels which might indicate a brain tumor, all the tests came back fine. Oddly enough, when it first started happening I was taking the anticonvulsant depakote, is that what you were taking? The doctor didn't seem to think there was a connection with that, but I'd be interested if it was some sort of anecdotal interaction between the hormones and the meds

No, I have never been on Depakote for seizures. I've only been on Tegretol XR. My Mom has been on high doses on Depakote for seizures, and she didn't have any trouble with premature lactation.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 years and Angela, 2 years)



































:







:


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

I was on the depo shot for far to long and went off it when I started having a loss of my sex drive, and a 30 lb weight gain. I've been off it for a year and a half and my body hasn't been the same. I have very little in the way of a libedo (tmi I know), and even when I feel like having sex my body doesn't produce any arousal fluid so it's very painful, and I seem to have no fertility what so ever. I haven't had a period in the year and a half I've been off the shot. It's very depressing for me and my dh. I told him that I will never ever put any more artifical hormones into my body again.
Elizabeth


----------



## BrittBBT (Dec 20, 2006)

Man... I feel like I'm reading my own story. Here's my experiences with BC. I was on the pill for years and had the typical side effects:headaches,mood swings,etc. I actually enjoyed being on the pill, despite the side effects, because I knew when I would be getting my period and could be prepared and my flow was lighter. At 19, after my first child was born, I was put on the Nuva Ring and loved it... however, I became pregnant when I didn't change it on time and had my first son less than 12 months after my daughter.
I was put on Depo after my new baby was born a year ago, without being told much about it. I was a MONSTER on it. I stopped about 4-5 months ago and haven't gotten AF yet. I'm still nursing, however, so I think it may be both factors. I will not take BC anymore unless I absolutely do not want to becaome pregnant. If that makes sense.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

I was on the pill for 3 years and then the patch for 1 year. I didn't have it bad while on BC - clear skin, easy periods. I was however very dry. I went off in Feb '06 and I only had 5 periods for an entire year. One period was 13 weeks late and had the most intensely painful cramping I have ever experienced. My last three cycles have been somewhat regular (although around 40 days long). My doctor has insisted that you return to your regular cycle, however I remember my cycle before the patch being only around 30 days and very regular. I will never take any form of artificial hormones again.


----------



## LaurenB (Sep 24, 2006)

I was on the Depo shot for about a year when I was a teenager. It was awful. I had bad migraines and mood swings. I gained about 20 lbs. And each time I got the shot I would get seriously nauseated and dizzy. When I would ask about it at the doctor's office, they would blow me off like I was being melodramatic. I stopped taking it and then I didn't even have periods for another year after that.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kimmiepie* 
Wow, how awful!









I have had a bunch of side effects from the Ortho Evra patch.
It caused me to be angry, crying all the time, very dizzy, having weird shock like sensations, big clots, irregular periods, clammy and cold trading with hot flashes, headaches and a bunch of other weird things I can't think of at this point. I don't think I've ever gone back to normal and I was only on it for 2 months 3 years ago.

I hate birth control.









Yup, this is pretty much what happened to me. I was fine mentally and physically until I started taking the pill. Now, after being on it for a year, I have a severe generalized anxiety issues, depression with scary thoughts, along with trouble breathing, dizziness, ear ringing, vertigo, nausea, very painful periods w/ bad cramping on one side, pressure on my chest, problems with limbs falling asleep VERY easily, ext. I still don't have a diagnosis and it seems like no one will entertain the idea taking the pill caused it. I have no idea how many times people have said to me, "it's all in your head". Right.







: It's funny, because I tried the pill before that one year stint when I was younger, and I had a lot of the same symptoms. However, I stopped after a month and it took awhile but it went away. I'm afraid that this time it's permament. I'm not aware of any treatment of anything that can really help.


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

My sister got really bad migranes when she was on the BC Patch, and eventually she stoped taking it and now just uses a diaphram.

I'm still trying to lose the weight I gained while on Depo-Provera. It seems like that fat is taking forever to melt off, despite healthy eating and exercising.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 years and Angela, 2 years)



































:







:


----------



## urthmama (May 19, 2007)

I was on Ortho-Tricycline for a few years. I had headaches, weight gain, moodiness, and yup, leaked breastmilk. It also took awhile for my body to adjust and for me to get pregnant once I went off the pill. Now I will never go back on the pill or any sort of hormonal birth control- I guess when we know better, we do better.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

The nuvaring caused me to pass pieces of gray tissue at every period (one chunk per period). It wasn't until I skipped a period for my wedding and the next period I passed the biggest one yet. WTH could it have been (no signs of m/c at all)? This was my first ever try with BC and it lasted 5 months. Now I read TCOYF and began charting temps 4 days ago.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

I took BC years ago...tried several different combinations. I had weight gain, nausea, spotting, and the worst yeast infections ever. I have never had a yeast infection before or since, but while I was on BC I just seemed to get one case after another. I would never take it again.


----------



## LaurenB (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaffNowCryLater* 
The nuvaring caused me to pass pieces of gray tissue at every period (one chunk per period).

OMG! That is so weird!


----------



## LCB (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelpie545* 
Yup, this is pretty much what happened to me. I was fine mentally and physically until I started taking the pill. Now, after being on it for a year, I have a severe generalized anxiety issues, depression with scary thoughts, along with trouble breathing, dizziness, ear ringing, vertigo, nausea, very painful periods w/ bad cramping on one side, pressure on my chest, problems with limbs falling asleep VERY easily, ext. I still don't have a diagnosis and it seems like no one will entertain the idea taking the pill caused it. I have no idea how many times people have said to me, "it's all in your head". Right.







: It's funny, because I tried the pill before that one year stint when I was younger, and I had a lot of the same symptoms. However, I stopped after a month and it took awhile but it went away. I'm afraid that this time it's permament. I'm not aware of any treatment of anything that can really help.

Have you looked into Fibromyalgia? My dad has it and as some very similar symptoms. It's common to have it and be told that it's in your head. The doctor's told my dad that for years. It may be worth checking into....


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaurenB* 
OMG! That is so weird!

I know it was kinda gross too. The last one me and DH took pics of it b/c it was just so strange and I might show the nurse I see for my exams and BC at my next check-up.


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

I had 1 shot of Depo and my hair started falling out!. That was the only shot I ever received.


----------



## eviesingleton (Jan 18, 2007)

I was on birth control pills from ages 17-19 with no problems.

I tried to go on BC last year (for cramps and flow issues) and it was a disaster. The first pill made me utterly repulsed by anything remotely intimate with my partner (maybe that's how it works?), the second had spotting so bad that my period was about 14 days long, and the ring made me cranky.

We've decided to TTC earlier so I'm just going to deal with the flow issues for now.

Also, it's not our primary form of BC so that was never an issue.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Pills made me very moody, lose some of my hair and have heavy cramping in my ovaries.

Nonoxyl-9 made me numb (the inserts actually made me wet the bed) and get yeast infections. Turns out it was an allergic reaction. Now, I've developed allergies to latex and sucrose-based lubricants. Anytime I use any of those, sex is painful for me. This means I have troubles with pretty much all condoms, bc the kinds that are non-latex are coated with nonoxyl-9.

Needless to say, our sex has radically improved when we started TTC. :









We hope to take a good FAM class so we can go completely natural after the baby is born.


----------



## izandleo (Apr 3, 2007)

I was on OrthoTricyclin for 2 years when I was younger. I hated it! They gave it out at the Planned Parenthood for cheap, so I got it. I had EXTREME mood swings. I am a pretty controlled person, but I went nutso. I've done a little bit of research and I believe it was just too much for me hormonally (I have terrible PMS anyway and it was a high amount of estrogen for an 18 yo). I distinctly remember when I realized something was wrong: I was driving down the road and someone cut me off. My reaction: Bawling hysterically. Huh? Yeah, after I finally got off of it I swore I'd never do it again. Not worth my sanity.


----------

